#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Restharn >

## günter

Hallo zusammen, 
Kann mir jemand erklären, wie der Restharn zustande kommt ( beim Mann ). Bei mir ist es z.B. so, dass bei einem Füllstand 500ml sich ca. 200 ml normal abführen lassen, der Rest nur über einen Katheder. Vielleicht sollte ich dazu sagen, dass ich eine Neoblase bzw. nur Teilneoblase , also der Schliessmuskel und Prostata etc. sind erhalten worden. Nur der Deckel auf der Blase ist aus Darm geformt. Alle Erklärungen sind mir bisher nicht einleuchtend. Zu weiteren Informationen bin ich gerne bereit. Heute hatte ich in der Düsseldorfer Paracelsus-Klinik bei Dr.Casper einen Termin. Die Erklärung , dass die Prostata einen zu hohen Widerstand leistet und ich keinen Muskel mehr habe der den Widerstand überwinden kann, ist verständlich und klar. Aber warum kann ich dann die ca, 200 ml denn normal ablaufen lassen ? Über ein plausible Antwort würde ich mich freuen. Gruß Günter

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Günter, 
bei einer Neoblase besteht eben kein eigentlicher Blasenmuskel mehr, so dass die Blasenentleerung gänzlich vom Bauchdruck/Druck auf den Bauch abhängt - und natürlich von einem freien Abflußweg. Wenn Du Deine Blase vorher mal komplett entleert bekommen hast, so muß man nun untersuchen, was sich geändert haben könnte. Nichts anderes wird in Düsseldorf gemacht werden! 
Grüße, logiker

----------

